# Logo/watermark



## Sjbo298 (Apr 4, 2017)

Is there anywhere where I can create a logo for free? Need suggestions on what others have done 
Thanks


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 4, 2017)

Ask nice and someone here might help you out.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 4, 2017)

There are a few online sites that you can design a logo but they are free to keep them.


----------



## KmH (Apr 5, 2017)

You can make a logo with most image editing software.

Just be aware that the best logos are usually made by people trained to be graphic artists.
There are online graphic artists that will make you a logo for $50 or less.


----------



## Greenhill Photography (Apr 5, 2017)

Graphic Designer here! Can help for a small fee. Recently produced my logo


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 5, 2017)

I keep thinking of commissioning   a logo update,  but I don't think you can improve on perfection...one day maybe.


----------



## LMKPhotoFilm (Apr 10, 2017)

Try Fiverr


----------



## Kroneberger0408 (May 10, 2017)

I was trying to ind someone to do one for me too but then I watched some videos online and its pretty simple to make one yourself as long as you dont want anything to fancy.


----------

